# crankin crappie?



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

well saturday morning i went up to my spots and i always see small fish about 15 feet up in a 30ft foot hole on my finder so i went to academy got a deep diving crank bait 10 to 12 foot that suspends the day before I've been trying to figure out what the hell is down there and third cast got a bit and low and behold mr crappie. anyone else ever caught one one crankin like this I let it sit a while then was just twiching it way down there and guess they could'nt resist.I was a bass pro last year and saw in their crappie section some small deep divers but no suspending ones thought that was weird considering they just hang out in deep water. Also when i was cleaning them up i noticed i got two types of crappie one had a big eye the others had a small eye i thought it was a white crappie but it had the same amount of spikes on its top fin so they were black but looked way different I'll post pics later this week.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

A lot of people use crank baits for crappie, but it isn't that popular around here. Most of our lakes and rivers that hold a lot of crappie are filled with stumps;therefore, people don't use that method much. We have some smaller cranks made by bandit that are specifically made for crappie fishing. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i've been fishing for bass and caught crappie on a white with blue back bandit 200. also had one come up and smash (didnt get a hook in him) a 4.75" swimbait...it was a slab though. would have loved to get a pic


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cranking for Crappie*

We used to troll for them in the St John's River in Central Florida with white Rat-L-Traps with blue eyes. You have to have blue eyes; even if you have to paint them on. C2


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

My crappie killer. They love this thing in lakes Seminole and Talquin.
Cotton Cordell Grappler Shad Jr


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Shad raps and Glass raps are dynamite in March when water temps are mid 50s. Pins minno catch alot too. Its not rare at all to catch crappie on cranks. It seems to eliminate the littler ones here in MO.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

cool well i know what im gonna carry with me crappie fishin now minnows jigs cranks any other lures i should try?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Road runners are hard to beat. 3 inch flukes can be dynamite too.


----------

